# Cannondale Beast of the East reviews



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone rode the new Beast of the East HT 27.5+ yet?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, i had an opportunity to take it for a short ride. Was really impressive. I normally ride a FS Fattie (Mutz), so i was delighted by the acceleration and climbing potential of the bike. I would have liked to have ridden it on something i am more comfortable with terrain wise to have had a better point of comparison, but the lefty is an impressive folk and the 3.0 tires are wide enough to grip, not too much to get bogged down,.

I will be adding one of these to the mix when they come out


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any idea on ship dates for the Beast HT (all models)?


----------



## GT lover (Aug 7, 2013)

All three models start shipping in early November


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Ordered, deposit paid, excited, trying to be patient. BOTE 1 with Lefty. All 3 of them are spec'd and priced with IMO.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see these when people start getting them!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Could also be my next bike, that or the Bad Habit! Owed a Rush with a Lefty for a few short years and always missed the snappiness and suspension, especially the Lefty. I also have a nice carbon plus wheelset that can be made to run on one these with the right hubs. Keeping an eye out for ride reports!


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

I read somewhere that the Bad Habit (and maybe Beast of the East) require a custom offset dishing on the rear wheel, so may not be able to use stock wheels lying around?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

Put in an order yesterday for a Beast 1!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

ak47 said:


> put in an order yesterday for a beast 1!


eta?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

LBS said Cdale had 8 left for "February" delivery and around 16 for "March" delivery. So, it will be a bit...


----------



## DirtDiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Also thinking about one of these or a Bad Habit. Would like to try one before ordering. Hope they start showing up soon.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I like the specs of the Beast o' the East 2--the only question mark for me is the Cannondale branded rims. Anyone know who makes them, how much they weight, etc?


----------



## GT lover (Aug 7, 2013)

I purchased a Beast of the East. Cannondale's website is incorrect. The bike ships with the WTB Scraper rim, and it is tubeless ready. The tubeless tape is already installed. I only needed to add a tubeless valve stem and Orange Seal and I was ready to go. It also dropped a pound off of the bike! The WTB website says the Scraper rim weighs 565 grams. This bike rocks!


----------



## GT lover (Aug 7, 2013)

The Bad Habit and Beast of the East come with a rear wheel that is not dished. This makes the wheel 60% stiffer than a dished wheel, plus the wheel build is much stronger. With no dish, it is a very easy wheel to build. You just can't purchase a stock wheel.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

GT lover said:


> The Bad Habit and Beast of the East come with a rear wheel that is not dished. This makes the wheel 60% stiffer than a dished wheel, plus the wheel build is much stronger. With no dish, it is a very easy wheel to build. You just can't purchase a stock wheel.


That is really interesting! They use a 6mm offset rear end to get even spoke tension and move the drivetrain out. It's like a mini Pugsley! That's good info and easy to miss, thanks.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

GT lover said:


> I purchased a Beast of the East. Cannondale's website is incorrect. The bike ships with the WTB Scraper rim, and it is tubeless ready. The tubeless tape is already installed. I only needed to add a tubeless valve stem and Orange Seal and I was ready to go. It also dropped a pound off of the bike! The WTB website says the Scraper rim weighs 565 grams. This bike rocks!


Thanks, is that the "2" model, the red one with the Reba fork? Regardless, how do you like the bike?


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

bikeny said:


> That is really interesting! They use a 6mm offset rear end to get even spoke tension and move the drivetrain out. It's like a mini Pugsley! That's good info and easy to miss, thanks.


Hmm.. So do you know what the rear hub width is, and if there is an aftermarket, King or dt, or I9 ? I had a pugs that I put a king 135m on and loved the engagement.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Rightcoaster said:


> Hmm.. So do you know what the rear hub width is, and if there is an aftermarket, King or dt, or I9 ? I had a pugs that I put a king 135m on and loved the engagement.


According to the website, it's a standard 142x12 hub, so you should be able to build a wheelset with any hub you want. The rear rim just has to be dished 6mm to the left when built.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

GT lover said:


> I purchased a Beast of the East. Cannondale's website is incorrect. The bike ships with the WTB Scraper rim, and it is tubeless ready. The tubeless tape is already installed. I only needed to add a tubeless valve stem and Orange Seal and I was ready to go. It also dropped a pound off of the bike! The WTB website says the Scraper rim weighs 565 grams. This bike rocks!


Which model do you have? According to the website, the 1 has WTB Scraper rims and the 2 and 3 have Cannondale Beast rims.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

bikeny said:


> According to the website, it's a standard 142x12 hub, so you should be able to build a wheelset with any hub you want. The rear rim just has to be dished 6mm to the left when built.


Perfect...thank you !


----------



## oldgoldtiger (Dec 25, 2015)

bikeny said:


> According to the website, it's a standard 142x12 hub, so you should be able to build a wheelset with any hub you want. The rear rim just has to be dished 6mm to the left when built.


OK, I'm new and trying not to make a mistake with my next purchase. I've done some reading on Boost and it sounds like that's the direction the industry is going. As you noted, the BOTE has a hub that is 6mm less than Boost and the wheel must be dished. So could a 148mm hub fit this?

I'm really interested in this bike but if it's non-compatible with Boost that seems like a significant drawback. Perhaps I'm making bigger deal out of this than it should be. I just don't want to regret this later. Thanks.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you plan on buying a frame set only and swapping over parts? 

If not, i think you may be overthinking this. These conventions, in my opinion, will continue to change. The fat bike segment is a good example where there are 170, 177, 190 & 195 rear, intermixed with QR and thru axle

I think its a solid purchase,


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

My Beast of The East 1 arrived early yesterday from Santa Wife. Took her out for a shakedown ride today after the shop pulled out the 2lbs of tubes and made them tubeless (WTB rims come pre-taped).

I only was out for 8 miles, but I think I am really going to like this ride. It climbed waaaaay better than I thought it would. I'm new to the Plus size tire thing and need to do some research on tire PSI set-up. The guy (not the owner) at the shop seemed to to think anything under 30 PSI was too low. After riding it with that much air (I did let some out during the ride), you get pin balled off rocks and the tires were not really providing any cushion like I had hoped.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Whaaaat 30 psi???

I rode that bike with 18


----------



## JonnyF (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm new, and asking a trad question. Does the Beast of the East have rack mounts?

Serious question though. I've put my Croix de Fer through hell this summer, and broke the front rim as a result. I'm thinking the Beast of the East 2 is the next one for me, and will allow me to head out on some of the great trails we have here in the South of the UK, but I like to do a day or two, and I like to take my tent and all with me.

I'm sure I can work round it, just wondering if it has the mounts?

I'm also really looking forward to getting this bike!


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

JonnyF said:


> Does the Beast of the East have rack mounts?


The Beast does not have rack mounts. I as well hope to try bike camping on this bike.


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

For those that get this bike, be sure to check the torque of the bolts on the Lefty above and below the headtube after a shakedown ride. Mine were quite loose and I was getting noise from that area because of it...


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

*30 psi?*



AK47 said:


> My Beast of The East 1 arrived early yesterday from Santa Wife. Took her out for a shakedown ride today after the shop pulled out the 2lbs of tubes and made them tubeless (WTB rims come pre-taped).
> 
> I only was out for 8 miles, but I think I am really going to like this ride. It climbed waaaaay better than I thought it would. I'm new to the Plus size tire thing and need to do some research on tire PSI set-up. The guy (not the owner) at the shop seemed to to think anything under 30 PSI was too low. After riding it with that much air (I did let some out during the ride), you get pin balled off rocks and the tires were not really providing any cushion like I had hoped.


I ride my regular 29er tubeless with 30 psi. The plus bikes should be lower!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I run about 12-15psi in my plus bike tyres, there is a sweet spot that you'll need to find yourself but anything over 20 psi is going to be far too much pressure.


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

on my fuse pro with 3" tires I ran 14-15psi in the front and 15-16psi in the rear.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I reserved a size medium BotE 2 last week through my local Cannondale dealer. Should see it in February or March. Basically, they'll get one in with my name on it but if I test ride it and don't think it's for me, there's no obligation. But I think I'm gonna like it just fine. I need to find out what crank arm length the medium comes with-anyone know offhand? My knees need 170's.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

SteveF said:


> Well, I reserved a size medium BotE 2 last week through my local Cannondale dealer. Should see it in February or March. Basically, they'll get one in with my name on it but if I test ride it and don't think it's for me, there's no obligation. But I think I'm gonna like it just fine. I need to find out what crank arm length the medium comes with-anyone know offhand? My knees need 170's.


I rode one last night. It's a nice ride. If I was in the market for hardtail I would definitely buy it.


----------



## GT lover (Aug 7, 2013)

Size medium Beasts come with 175mm crank arms. That is fairly standard for the industry.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

prj71 said:


> I rode one last night. It's a nice ride. If I was in the market for hardtail I would definitely buy it.


Thanks for the good word!



GT lover said:


> Size medium Beasts come with 175mm crank arms. That is fairly standard for the industry.


Yeah, I figured that was the case. Often smaller sizes come with 170's so I was hoping that might extend to the medium since C-dale's sizing runs a bit smaller than many. I talked to the bike shop guy and he's looking into getting 170s to swap in for me but he's a little reluctant to stock the 175s so I don't know what it'll cost me. I'd just go to an aftermarket crankset if it's too much money--anyone know if the Cannondale bottom bracket will fit other cranks, like say, a Raceface Turbine or Aeffect? I like the more varied chainring options for the Cinch system anyway.


----------



## GT lover (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually, the Cinch system is kind of a copy of the Cannondale crank system. The Cinch chainrings on that crank are replaceable using a spline system similar to what is used by Cannondale on the SI crank installed on the B of E. The SI cranks is the lightest crank on the market other than a Next or SRAM X carbon crank.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

SteveF said:


> Thanks for the good word!
> 
> Yeah, I figured that was the case. Often smaller sizes come with 170's so I was hoping that might extend to the medium since C-dale's sizing runs a bit smaller than many. I talked to the bike shop guy and he's looking into getting 170s to swap in for me but he's a little reluctant to stock the 175s so I don't know what it'll cost me. I'd just go to an aftermarket crankset if it's too much money--anyone know if the Cannondale bottom bracket will fit other cranks, like say, a Raceface Turbine or Aeffect? I like the more varied chainring options for the Cinch system anyway.


You say your knees need 170. Your only talking about 3/16" difference between 170 and 175. Can't you adjust the seat height accordingly to help? Or maybe a different shoe with a thicker sole?

Or am I missing something here?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

prj71 said:


> You say your knees need 170. Your only talking about 3/16" difference between 170 and 175. Can't you adjust the seat height accordingly to help? Or maybe a different shoe with a thicker sole?
> 
> Or am I missing something here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Crank arm length is a much-debated topic so I'd invite you to do some googling. Briefly, small changes can have big effects. It's not a significant difference if you look at a ruler, but if you consider that you're pedaling 70-100 rpms for hours and miles, a less than optimal setup can have a significant cumulative effect on comfort and power output. I started out mountain biking 22 years ago on 175's and found I had trouble staying on top of a gear, keeping my cadence up, and eventually, got some painful twinges under my kneecap. Changing to shorter cranks solved all those issues and I've run 170's ever since, road and mtb.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

GT lover said:


> Actually, the Cinch system is kind of a copy of the Cannondale crank system. The Cinch chainrings on that crank are replaceable using a spline system similar to what is used by Cannondale on the SI crank installed on the B of E. The SI cranks is the lightest crank on the market other than a Next or SRAM X carbon crank.


It's a pretty solid concept, especially for single-ring setups. I really like the Turbine Cinch cranks I'm using on my Santa Cruz. I'd be happy to stick with the C-dale cranks if I can get some 170's...maybe I could sell the 175's if they're a desirable upgrade, and will fit non-proprietary bottom brackets.


----------



## Granite1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Picked up a large bote 2 last weekend, not been far on it yet, tried 18psi front and back and it feels fab. It does have mounting threaded holes above the rear axle and on the bridge on the tubes down from the seat, so you may be able to squeeze a lightweight rack on? The colour and paint finish is truly awesome, looking forward to a decent spin on it this weekend


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

I test rode a BOTE 3 at my local bike shop then later saw a BOTE 2 at another bike shop. I am seriously considering buying one, but not sure which one is the way to go. is the 2 lighter than the 3? I do know the 2 has 1 more gear than the 3 and has a rock shock vs. suntour shock. I have been riding a surly pugsley year round for the past 2 years and absolutely love the fat bike, minus going up long hills where my energy is robbed by the rolling mass. otherwise the bike is great for the type of trails I have to ride on.


----------



## JeepR kReapR (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm struggling between a BOTE 3 and a Scott Scale 720 plus. They are very comparable and almost identical in price. The big plus for the BOTE 3 is the 1x10 drivetrain, the big minus is non-boost compatible axle/hubs if I want to swap wheels. The big plus for the Scott is the drop out IDS-SL system to swap industry standard axles, the minus IMO is the 20 speed drivetrain. The Scott comes in at 27 lbs and the Cannondale 30.

What exactly would be invovled in 'building' a 2.25 wheel to fit the BOTE 3 if I wanted to swap wheels? I understand that the rear wheel is offset 6mm (keeping a 142mm axle) instead of 'widened' 3mm each way to 148mm per the boost standard. What does this mean when attempting to swap the 2.8 inch tires for a 2.25s? I'm assuming some type of wheel spacers would be involved to offset the wheel/tire the appropriate amount?

Sorry for the noobish question. I've modded Jeeps my whole life but this would be my first foray into modding a mountain bike. That or putting the suntour raidon fork I have coming tomorrow on budget GT Avalanche I just got. I need to wrench & buy new bikes in the winter waiting for decent riding weather.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

JeepR kReapR said:


> What exactly would be invovled in 'building' a 2.25 wheel to fit the BOTE 3 if I wanted to swap wheels? I understand that the rear wheel is offset 6mm (keeping a 142mm axle) instead of 'widened' 3mm each way to 148mm per the boost standard. What does this mean when attempting to swap the 2.8 inch tires for a 2.25s? I'm assuming some type of wheel spacers would be involved to offset the wheel/tire the appropriate amount?


OK, first question: Why do you want to put 2.25" tires on your Plus bike anyway? Seems weird to buy and wanting to put narrower tires on right away. But, I will try to answer your question anyway. Are you looking to put 29x2.25" tires on, and thus want a second set of wheels? I am going to assume that is the case, because if you just want narrower 27.5 tires, just mount them on the stock wheels.

So lets assume you want to get a second set of 29er wheels to put on one of these bikes. I'm also assuming you don't have a set of Boost 29er wheels sitting around, therefore I don't see any advantage or disadvantage between the 2, you need to buy new wheels either way. For the Scoot you need a set of wheels with Boost hubs. For the BOTE you need a standard 142 rear hub and an offset wheel build. There are no spacers or any other parts involved. The only thing weird is the rim is not centered on the hub, but offset to one side. With that small of an offset, you might even be able to take an off-the-shelf 142 29er wheel and re-dish it a bit. The concept is the same as the Surly Pugsley and other offset 135 Fat Bike frames. Look them up for more info on the concept.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

JeepR kReapR said:


> I'm struggling between a BOTE 3 and a Scott Scale 720 plus. They are very comparable and almost identical in price. The big plus for the BOTE 3 is the 1x10 drivetrain, the big minus is non-boost compatible axle/hubs if I want to swap wheels. The big plus for the Scott is the drop out IDS-SL system to swap industry standard axles, the minus IMO is the 20 speed drivetrain. The Scott comes in at 27 lbs and the Cannondale 30.
> 
> What exactly would be invovled in 'building' a 2.25 wheel to fit the BOTE 3 if I wanted to swap wheels? I understand that the rear wheel is offset 6mm (keeping a 142mm axle) instead of 'widened' 3mm each way to 148mm per the boost standard. What does this mean when attempting to swap the 2.8 inch tires for a 2.25s? I'm assuming some type of wheel spacers would be involved to offset the wheel/tire the appropriate amount?
> 
> Sorry for the noobish question. I've modded Jeeps my whole life but this would be my first foray into modding a mountain bike. That or putting the suntour raidon fork I have coming tomorrow on budget GT Avalanche I just got. I need to wrench & buy new bikes in the winter waiting for decent riding weather.


I went with the BotE over the Scott because the C-dale has much better standover in comparable sizes. It simply fits me better. I also like the paint and graphics a bit more.

Any decent wheelbuilder can tweak the dish of a rear wheel to fit this bike-it's a small adjustment as Bikeny says and not a big deal. I'm considering a set of 29'er wheels for my BotE to run studded tires on. Then I'd have any winter conditions covered, between my fat bike and plus bike with studded option...


----------



## JeepR kReapR (Dec 8, 2015)

bikeny said:


> OK, first question: Why do you want to put 2.25" tires on your Plus bike anyway? Seems weird to buy and wanting to put narrower tires on right away. But, I will try to answer your question anyway. Are you looking to put 29x2.25" tires on, and thus want a second set of wheels? I am going to assume that is the case, because if you just want narrower 27.5 tires, just mount them on the stock wheels.
> 
> So lets assume you want to get a second set of 29er wheels to put on one of these bikes. I'm also assuming you don't have a set of Boost 29er wheels sitting around, therefore I don't see any advantage or disadvantage between the 2, you need to buy new wheels either way. For the Scoot you need a set of wheels with Boost hubs. For the BOTE you need a standard 142 rear hub and an offset wheel build. There are no spacers or any other parts involved. The only thing weird is the rim is not centered on the hub, but offset to one side. With that small of an offset, you might even be able to take an off-the-shelf 142 29er wheel and re-dish it a bit. The concept is the same as the Surly Pugsley and other offset 135 Fat Bike frames. Look them up for more info on the concept.


Thanks bikeny, a second set of wheels is what I had in mind...I'll look up the Pugsley so I can understand what 'dishing' does to center the rim over the hub before I ask any more dumb questions.


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

thanks for the reply JEEPR. I also see Marin makes a decent 27+ also, but not front shock. it would cost another 460.00 to add the rockshox reba to it so basically i'm better off to get the BOTE 3 or spend a little more and get the BOTE 2. i didn't realize the weight of the BOTE (30lbs). it seems soo much lighter than my pugsley. ofcourse all i did was add weight to my fat bike anyway (rack, tool bag, hand saw, etc.)


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

sierraoffroad said:


> thanks for the reply JEEPR. I also see Marin makes a decent 27+ also, but not front shock. it would cost another 460.00 to add the rockshox reba to it so basically i'm better off to get the BOTE 3 or spend a little more and get the BOTE 2. i didn't realize the weight of the BOTE (30lbs). it seems soo much lighter than my pugsley. ofcourse all i did was add weight to my fat bike anyway (rack, tool bag, hand saw, etc.)


Marin makes 2 versions of their 27.5+ bike, the Pine Mountain. The Pine Mountain 1 has a rigid fork and SRAM 1x10 drivetrain, and retails for less than $1000. The Pine Mountain 2 comes with a Boost Fox 34, a dropper post, and Shimano XT 1x11 drivetrain, and retails for $2749. Both are good buys in my opinion. But then again, I am partial to steel frames!

The BOTE 3 has a low end Suntour fork and 1x10. The BOTE 2 has a Reba fork and Sram 1x11 drivetrain, which are worthy upgrades.

It all depends on priorities! They will all be fun bikes.


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

good points bikeny. i don't know if i would even feel the difference between the suntour shock and the rockshox. i don't have a shock on my pugsley and never found the need for it. i think it may come down to the BOTE 2 and the Marin. I like the idea of the lower gearing on the BOTE 2.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

sierraoffroad said:


> good points bikeny. i don't know if i would even feel the difference between the suntour shock and the rockshox. i don't have a shock on my pugsley and never found the need for it. i think it may come down to the BOTE 2 and the Marin. I like the idea of the lower gearing on the BOTE 2.


Looks like the BOTE has a 30t ring and the Marin a 32t, didn't notice that before. One other thing I just noticed is the Marin bikes have different frames between the 1 and 2, I originally assumed they were the same. The 1 does not have a bent down tube for fork crown clearance, so you may not be able to swap a suspension for in.


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

i'm still on the fence between the BOTE 2 and 3. i am fully aware of the differences between them, but just not sure. are the suntour front forks any good? how long should i expect it to last provided i do scheduled maint? question was for either rockshox or suntour.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

sierraoffroad said:


> i'm still on the fence between the BOTE 2 and 3. i am fully aware of the differences between them, but just not sure. are the suntour front forks any good? how long should i expect it to last provided i do scheduled maint? question was for either rockshox or suntour.


The Suntour is going to be at least a pound heavier. It probably has a steel steerer tube and likely steel stantions, too. I suspect it would lag behind the RockShox in both function and longevity if used for trail riding but that is based more on the pricepoint and brand name reputation than direct experience. I think the 2 is a very reasonably priced choice, given the drivetrain and suspension upgrades you get over the 3. I actually think it's the top pick of the 3 options, mainly because I'm not a fan of the Lefty. (I'm sure it performs well, but having a more common brand/model makes it easier to get parts and service)

Re the Marin, it was neck and neck with the BotE for me but I don't have a Marin dealer nearby, and I prefer SRAM over Shimano for mtb drivetrains. Marin hasn't posted full geometry to their website yet either, and I'm picky about things like seat tube angle. I do like the high quality steel tubeset used in the Marin but with these big tires I doubt it'll ride any softer than the aluminum C-dale. Cannondale's stiff, jarring ride isn't as bad as it used to be either, I hear.


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

thank you for that Steve. i have been leaning more toward the BOTE 2 based on the upgrades. i think the best price i have seen so far is 1999.00 locally for the 2.


----------



## bexbeau (Oct 25, 2013)

My BOTE 2 arrives Thursday! I've ridden several 27+ bikes (Fuze, Dragonslayer & Pony Rustler) but bought the C-Dale sight unseen as I know the geometry will work for me. I've been riding rigid SS bikes for the past 12 years so am excited and nervous about adding so many new variables.


----------



## Dogmutt (Jan 10, 2014)

SteveF said:


> The Suntour is going to be at least a pound heavier. It probably has a steel steerer tube and likely steel stantions, too. I suspect it would lag behind the RockShox in both function and longevity if used for trail riding but that is based more on the pricepoint and brand name reputation than direct experience. I think the 2 is a very reasonably priced choice, given the drivetrain and suspension upgrades you get over the 3. I actually think it's the top pick of the 3 options, mainly because I'm not a fan of the Lefty. (I'm sure it performs well, but having a more common brand/model makes it easier to get parts and service)
> 
> Re the Marin, it was neck and neck with the BotE for me but I don't have a Marin dealer nearby, and I prefer SRAM over Shimano for mtb drivetrains. Marin hasn't posted full geometry to their website yet either, and I'm picky about things like seat tube angle. I do like the high quality steel tubeset used in the Marin but with these big tires I doubt it'll ride any softer than the aluminum C-dale. Cannondale's stiff, jarring ride isn't as bad as it used to be either, I hear.


I just checked real quick, and if the Reba is the same weight as their 29" version, the difference in weight between Reba and Suntour Raidon is about 270g, or .6lbs. That is the manufacturer's claimed weight on the Reba. Suntour says "starting at 1930g," and there are only two versions so I assume the weight is right around 1930 for both models (remote vs "speed" lockout).

The Suntour Raidon has aluminum steerer tube and aluminum stanchions, rebound control and a lockout. I have a Pike from 06 or so, and they are almost the same: 32mm stanchions, aluminum stanchions, rebound control and lockout only.

I bought the Fuse comp and was worried about the Suntour, but when I realized its pretty much the same as my old Pike I stopped worrying. The only thing weird to me is that they don't use oil in the lowers, just grease. When I do the first service, I think I am going to add some oil anyway.

edit: Actually, I am a little confused regarding the steerer, Suntour claims, "1.1/8"/ Cr-Mo, 1.5" tapered/ Al alloy." So it says both Cr-Mo and Al alloy, whatever that means. I am not home to check, but I am pretty sure there is a sticker on the forks that says aluminum or alloy steerer. Pretty sure there is also a sticker saying 6061 aluminum stanchions.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Dogmutt said:


> edit: Actually, I am a little confused regarding the steerer, Suntour claims, "1.1/8"/ Cr-Mo, 1.5" tapered/ Al alloy." So it says both Cr-Mo and Al alloy, whatever that means. I am not home to check, but I am pretty sure there is a sticker on the forks that says aluminum or alloy steerer. Pretty sure there is also a sticker saying 6061 aluminum stanchions.


I read that as steel for the straight 1 1/8 steerer, and aluminium for the tapered steerer.


----------



## Dogmutt (Jan 10, 2014)

zombinate said:


> I read that as steel for the straight 1 1/8 steerer, and aluminium for the tapered steerer.


Yeah, makes sense. I don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

I love this bike..The look/concept of it anyway. I'm sure it rides like a charm...and I've never ridden any 27.5+ bikes before. I have worked in the industry for a long time and exited during the 29er boom (hope to return soon!).. This bike is seriously on my radar. I just ordered a Cannondale Slate for commuting/mtb-ing/occasional road specific riding, and almost thinking I should have gone for the BOTE despite how impractical it would be for me, lol. Love the appearance. Trying to convince my wife to get into MTBing in which case I would force her to get the BOTE.

Regarding crank arm length...I wish we could request different crank arms. While my saddle height is almost 79cm from BB my knees and ITBs also call for shorter crank arms. The Cannondale Slate CX1 I ordered comes with 175mm crank arms and they're the expensive Cannondale Si arms. I'll immediately have to splurge for the shorter arms. The 2.5mm difference is quite noticeable for me...not just performance but also pain relief, lol. 

I don't think that the picture on the Cannondale site for the red BOTE 2 does it justice. Just saw another picture with proper lighting from pinkbike and that bike is gorgeous.. Appears red with orange hues, etc. Yummy. I liked the BOTE 1 off the bat but now pinging that BOTE 2 as well. C'mon lottery... 

To all of you who have or are planning on getting the BOTE - I raise my pint glass to you! BOTE rocks.

-Terry


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

does anyone know the weight of the BOTE 2. i think it is 29lbs, but not sure

just found out from LBS. size med is 29.5


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a brand of a good low pressure tire gauge?


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

AK47, I don't have a 27.5+ or fat tire bike where I need to get to a very specific PSI (i.e. down to the 0.X of a lb). However, when that day comes when I can fit the BOTE in my garage (and budget) I would use my handheld automotive digital tire pressure gauge. You would need to use a schraeder valve adapter as well but this would definitely be cheaper than buying a Floor Pump focused toward low / low resolution PSI readings.

Most handheld digital automotive tire pressure gauges get you down to 0.5psi, but there are a few out there that go down to 0.1psi resolution.

Hope this helps.

-Terry


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

AK47 said:


> Can anyone recommend a brand of a good low pressure tire gauge?


Topeak or SKS for digital. There's a couple mechanical gauges as well, but they'll never be as easy to read as digital. Outright accuracy isn't really important, just consistency.


----------



## gigabike (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know the stock weight of the Beast 2, w/o pedals?


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

i was told the weight without pedals is 29lbs. 

i pulled the trigger and bought the BOTE 2. this bike is amazing and scarry fast!! wow i think i'm running rather high tire pressure, but am making adjustments as i go. this bike is just awesome. it almost climbs better than my pugsley. it certainly made me go out of my comfort zone on down hills speed wise.


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

i need to add fenders. this thing throws a lot of water and mud.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

sierraoffroad said:


> i was told the weight without pedals is 29lbs.
> 
> i pulled the trigger and bought the BOTE 2. this bike is amazing and scarry fast!! wow i think i'm running rather high tire pressure, but am making adjustments as i go. this bike is just awesome. it almost climbs better than my pugsley. it certainly made me go out of my comfort zone on down hills speed wise.


Pics and more detailed ride report would be welcome! How do the WTB tires roll? They seem a bit heavy-I'm already figuring on replacing them with some Rocket Ron 3.0". Might stud the WTB tires for icy winters. Do the rims seem quality? (they're the Cannondale-branded ones, right?) Are they taped for tubeless from the factory? Any obvious spots to shed weight/improve performance?


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

i've only ridden 2 times (7miles) then (5miles) i am not used to the shock. it feels like a pogo stick. i need to learn how to put air in and the right pressure. i haven't had a bike with suspension since the late 90's. the bike is very nimble and light compared to my pugsley. the rims are cdale and look nice. the quality seems good so far. i don't know if they are tubeless or not. i left the tubes in. i figure they add some additional protection.

the only thing i can see to add performance is for me to lose more weight. i do wish it had upper lugs on the seat stays so i could add a bike rack to carry my chainsaw for trail work. this bike is a lot of fun. i do want to get another set of tires so i can stud them. the wtb tires grab nicely. i do not know what tire pressures i'm running. i may get a gauge some day.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

sierraoffroad said:


> i've only ridden 2 times (7miles) then (5miles) i am not used to the shock. it feels like a pogo stick. i need to learn how to put air in and the right pressure. i haven't had a bike with suspension since the late 90's. the bike is very nimble and light compared to my pugsley. the rims are cdale and look nice. the quality seems good so far. i don't know if they are tubeless or not. i left the tubes in. i figure they add some additional protection.
> 
> the only thing i can see to add performance is for me to lose more weight. i do wish it had upper lugs on the seat stays so i could add a bike rack to carry my chainsaw for trail work. this bike is a lot of fun. i do want to get another set of tires so i can stud them. the wtb tires grab nicely. i do not know what tire pressures i'm running. i may get a gauge some day.


Yeah, the shop you bought it from should be able to help you set up the fork. Sounds like maybe more air pressure and/or a bit more rebound damping might do the trick. Re mounting a rack, something like this might give you some options:

Rack-Lock | Parts & Accessories | Salsa Cycles


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

thanks for the link. i will call the shop and see. i have the c dale manual but no rockshox manual. i'm sure i can get a manual from rockshox. i will call the shop as well.

i have been playing with the rebound which has made a difference.


----------



## gigabike (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know what the widest tire(s) is/are that can be run on the Beast 2?


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe could squeeze 3.2 in there. I asked the sales guy yesterday, he said around there. I rode the beast 1 in the woods yesterday(only demo they have) and fell in love with it!(Shocking) It is an amazing bike! It is straight up FUN! It is also a little cost prohibitive. I am not sure how much different the 2 and 1 feel but I love the 1. Trying to figure out how to swing it as I really like the dropper post also. Was also the first 1x11 i have ridden, I like it! I ride a f29 al1 lefty now and love the lefty shock. Am going to ride some others also like the spec fuse. Before making a decision I am going to ride a few fatties also. Want to make sure I get what I need as I can't keep buying these things! Got $13000 worth now!!!!! I do this every time Ride the top of he line and then compare the rest.


----------



## bexbeau (Oct 25, 2013)

I've had my BOTE 2 for a few weeks now and tried to dial it in with some local rides. Today I finally got out for about 2.5 hours and it is so much fun! I'm 190 and have 130psi in the shock. I'm used to a rigid fork so it may drop as I get comfortable with it. Running 14psi in the back and 12 in the front. 15 was too bouncy. The shop converted to tubeless for me so I never rode them with tubes. The traction is off the charts. Several times I got in over my head and the tires pulled me through!


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

bexbeau said:


> I've had my BOTE 2 for a few weeks now and tried to dial it in with some local rides. Today I finally got out for about 2.5 hours and it is so much fun! I'm 190 and have 130psi in the shock. I'm used to a rigid fork so it may drop as I get comfortable with it. Running 14psi in the back and 12 in the front. 15 was too bouncy. The shop converted to tubeless for me so I never rode them with tubes. The traction is off the charts. Several times I got in over my head and the tires pulled me through!


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know if the BotE 2 comes with the rims taped for tubeless?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

Not sure but your LBS should be able to call Cdale for you to find out.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

SteveF said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the BotE 2 comes with the rims taped for tubeless?


Cannondale website says tubeless ready.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AJR730 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone want to give an opinion of how the BOTE runs to size? I can't find any near San Diego to try out. I did test a Bad Habit in L (what I normally ride) and it was too small so an XL would be better. I'm wondering if it's a Cannondale thing or a Bad Habit thing.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I ride a flash 29er XL. I test rode the beast and it was a medium 18" that almost fit. A LG at 19.1 will probably fit perfect. I am 6'1" and almost fit the 18. Am riding some other bikes with different geo and am closer to the 21 like my flash.


----------



## cprtrails (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm just considering getting into mountain biking and demoed a BOTE 3 back in Dec. The shop fit me pretty quickly and gave me a medium. Based on size charts I was expecting a large, but the medium seemed to fit well. I'm going to ride a large before deciding to buy, but I think it may be a little long. I'm 6' even.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

The lower than average standover of many Cannondale models lets you size up if you feel like you're between sizes. I owned a medium C-dale Rush and I've ordered a medium BeastoftheEast whereas in most other brands I would have probably been locked into a small. Sizing up also helps you fit the bike better under the current trend of short stem/wide bars. Optimally, I like to run a 70-90mm stem these days, so I look for bikes who's overall reach allows it.


----------



## AJR730 (Jul 20, 2015)

The BOTE looks to be about average on stand over - a L is at 31.1" which is comparable to other models like the Fuse. The Torrent looks better at 30.6". Sizing up on the BOTE is what concerns me - the SO on an XL grows to 32.5" which is too much for my tastes.


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got a BOTE 2 on order, the red one with the Rockshox fork. Can anyone tell me exactly which remote poploc it has? I can't find any pictures of the cockpit. If someone could show me a picture or tell me exactly which one that would be most helpful. Thank you!

-Terry


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

TBest90662 said:


> I've got a BOTE 2 on order, the red one with the Rockshox fork. Can anyone tell me exactly which remote poploc it has? I can't find any pictures of the cockpit. If someone could show me a picture or tell me exactly which one that would be most helpful. Thank you!
> 
> -Terry


you can spin the picture on the cannondale website. To me it looks like one of the sprint's https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/xloc-sprint


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

I placed an order for a BOTE 1 a couple weeks ago LBS says March 18th is the date from Cannondale. I hate waiting.


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

zombinate said:


> you can spin the picture on the cannondale website. To me it looks like one of the sprint's https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/xloc-sprint


Zombinate, thanks for the response. I've found this picture online which shows the fork to have a cable lockout: https://www.mickeycranks.com/images/beast7.jpg?maxheight=1200. When getting new bikes I always want to dial them in to my annoying OCD spec before the maiden voyage. Hence me wanting to get a jump start on possibly ordering the right remote 

I'm crossing my fingers for the Poploc Blackbox non-adjustable left side remote: https://www.bti-usa.com/public/item/RS3207?track=true. It's what I used back in the dayWhen mounted properly it looks quite clean and is very ergonomic IMO.

Cheers,

-Terry


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

my remote lock out on my bote 2 is like a rapid fire shifter. i was hoping for the other type that is on top of the bar


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Thru Axles..*

Sierra, thanks for the info! So it must be th OneLoc system. Appreciate it.

Are you (or anyone else who has their BOTE 1,2, or 3) able to tell me what the rear Thru Axle is exactly? I believe it's 12x142mm, wanted to know the thread pitch and thread pitch length. It should actually say on the axle itself.

My theory is that it's the Syntace spec (12x1.0mm). Looking to get one on order. I know the front Thru Axle on the BOTE2 is Rockshox Boost spec.

Thanks guys!

-Terry


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

i'm not exactly sure. i have never owned a bike with a thru axle before. my other bike is from the 90's. i can take a look at the axle when i get home in a few days.


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sure you're loving the BOTE2 if your previous bike was from the 90's 

Thanks for being willing to take a look...and only do so if you have the time. The thread pitch should be written on the thru axle (i.e. 12 x 1.0) or something and it should also list the overall length (i.e. 12x142mm). Curious what the length of the thread section is too. 

My aim is to replace the QR thru axles with Carbon Ti pieces.. The savings are ~50 grams per thru axle. Also cleans up the bike nicely.

-Terry


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

hi getting back here a bit late. i was heading out for a ride and while doing a pre trip inspection of the bike i noticed the rear wheel was lose feeling. then noticed the rear axle was loose. so after i figured out how the whole thru axle mechanism works i looked for numbers on the shaft and on the ends. i didn't see anything stamped anywhere. the front has rockshox stamped on the cam lever and the rear has close stamped on the cam lever. sorry for the late response. i really need to get to know this bike in and out like i know my 90's fuji outland.


----------



## TBest90662 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice catch, Sierra. Glad you caught that before something happened. 

No problem at all. I went out on a limb and took a guess on the rear thru axle. I have a new Cannondale Slate (which I love) and I think it has the same 12x142mm Formula rear hub that our BOTE2s have. I went ahead and ordered the same Carbon-Ti 12mm X12 axle that I've been using with great success on my Slate. I'll confirm here if it works 

Thanks again, Sierra. Keep on shredding! 

-Terry


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

Now the LBS is telling me Cannondale has pushed back until April 6th for the BOTE1 & 2. GRRRR


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

jtfxdli said:


> Now the LBS is telling me Cannondale has pushed back until April 6th for the BOTE1 & 2. GRRRR


what size are you looking for?


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

grubetown said:


> what size are you looking for?


A medium.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

jtfxdli said:


> A medium.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My LBS has 2 and 3 available.
Spoke N Sport in Sioux Falls, SD
605.275.2453
Tell them John Gruber sent you.


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

Had my heart set on the 1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## elefantrider (Mar 14, 2016)

What is the largest size tire you can run on Beast of the East 1 without interference? Looks like rims are 45MM.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

elefantrider said:


> What is the largest size tire you can run on Beast of the East 1 without interference? Looks like rims are 45MM.


Just saw one yesterday at the LBS. Any of the current crop of 27.5x3" tires will fit with no problem, but I doubt you could step up to the next available size, which would be the Bontrager Hodag at 3.8". Weight was 30 lbs if anyone's interested.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

SmooveP said:


> Just saw one yesterday at the LBS. Any of the current crop of 27.5x3" tires will fit with no problem, but I doubt you could step up to the next available size, which would be the Bontrager Hodag at 3.8". Weight was 30 lbs if anyone's interested.


Which trim?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Chippertheripper said:


> Which trim?


BOTE 1. Size Large.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

jtfxdli said:


> Now the LBS is telling me Cannondale has pushed back until April 6th for the BOTE1 & 2. GRRRR


Yeah, my "maybe February, probably March," BotE II has been pushed to the end of April. Good thing I'm not in any burning hurry!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

My LBS has had a medium BOTE 2 sitting on the floor since February. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

Actually got a call Last night that it was in. Picked it up today on my way home from work. Rode around the block, 1st trail ride will be in the morning.


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

1st ride report. After realizing I need an extender strap for my rack I let most of the air out of the tire and was good to go. Only about 12 miles of single-track under the wheels but it climbs like crazy. Dropper post was much appreciated on the technical rock gardens. All in all she's a keeper. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## widge34 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ive had my Beast of the East 1 since friday. Done 45 miles on it so far. All i can say is the grip is immense. Running tyre pressure at 12psi. 15psi was too much. Pinging off rocks and 10 caused tyres to squirm a little bit.
So far very impressed.


----------



## srod87 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just picked up the bote 3 from my lbs. Planning on hitting the woods Saturday. Only did a short parking lot ride. Based my decision off the staff who i have known for years.

Just getting back into the sport. Currently riding a 2000 diamondback xr1. Went with the hardtail due to better components at a lower price.

Hoping i don't regret this whole mid fat thing. It just looks wrong to me. We shall see.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My shop rents the hell out of these things (BOTE 1) and will be selling them off at the end of the season. Hoping to grab one if they aren't too beat up for <$1000.


----------



## srod87 (Apr 11, 2016)

Picked it up yesterday and got to put some miles in today. Ive been out of the game for a while now only riding once in a while so I'm not sure i can give an credible review.

It was my first time riding a plus size bike and my first time back on a hardtail in over 10 years. Climbing, expecially with the fork locked, was noticeable easier. Lot less of a need to pick a line as the 27.5+ seem to just roll over a lot more with ease than i remember the 26s doing.

I wasn't sure on the 1x10 set up but i found it much easier to be on the gear i needed without searching for it.

The down hills were a bit sketchy but once i let a little air out of the tires grip was noticeably better and a lot less bouncy. I think dialing in the air pressure will be key to maximizing the benefits of the plus size tires.

Overall im happy with it. Still adjusting to the bike itself but getting right back to being comfortably throwing it around.

Hoping to add some pedels, dropper post, and maybe some carbon bars. Are rock rings still a thing? Bashed the the front sproket pretty good going over a log.


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

There are bash guards you can get. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserluger (Apr 23, 2016)

Long time road family. 

We recently decided to get Mountain Bikes so the family can go out.

My wife got the beast 1, My teenage son the Beast 3, and I have the Bad Habit 1.

Have about 15 miles so far after 1st week, great rides.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I ordered a Beast 2 around New Years and still haven't gotten it! Some of that is that my local C-dale dealer isn't big so he's not high-priority/volume and doesn't get first pick. Also, he told me yesterday that a shipment of BotE were rejected when they came in from overseas for "some problem." So there was a whole bunch that weren't available. I don't know if that was 2's only or all models. Anyway, he's in touch with his C-dale rep about trying to get me a bike from another shop or something. I have a trip planned for the 2nd week in June and I'd like to have a Plus bike for it. If the Rep can't deliver, the current arrival date for the next shipment is at the end of June, in which case I'm probably going to ask for my deposit back and go with another brand. I can get a Norco Torrent 7.1 in 10 days or so-they are in stock in my size. But the geometry is a bit trail oriented for my purposes. I like a snappy bike. Maybe the Felt or Scott would do.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Trek Farley looks pretty cool too. I like that it allows for some wheel options and you can easily run as a single speed as well. I don't know how the geo compares...I haven't looked at the numbers but I'll probably grab one next year if I can't get a really good deal on a BotE at the end of the season.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

SteveF said:


> I ordered a Beast 2 around New Years and still haven't gotten it! Some of that is that my local C-dale dealer isn't big so he's not high-priority/volume and doesn't get first pick. Also, he told me yesterday that a shipment of BotE were rejected when they came in from overseas for "some problem." So there was a whole bunch that weren't available. I don't know if that was 2's only or all models. Anyway, he's in touch with his C-dale rep about trying to get me a bike from another shop or something. I have a trip planned for the 2nd week in June and I'd like to have a Plus bike for it. If the Rep can't deliver, the current arrival date for the next shipment is at the end of June, in which case I'm probably going to ask for my deposit back and go with another brand. I can get a Norco Torrent 7.1 in 10 days or so-they are in stock in my size. But the geometry is a bit trail oriented for my purposes. I like a snappy bike. Maybe the Felt or Scott would do.


Odd. A local chicago area shop got two in a couples weeks ago. For the floor...
hmmm


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I am buying a BOTE but I can't make up my mind between the BOTE 2 or 3. Is the 2 worth the extra $500? All i notice in the comparison on the website is the upgraded fork and different Hubs. I can't find any info comparing the hubs though and have heard people talk about the Reba fork for years. The LBS says the Suntour fork is good to get the 3 and replace the fork once I wear it out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Isn't there also a difference of a 10 versus an 11 speed drive train and the tires on the 2 are 3.0 versus 2.8

So a few more differences

I personally like 11 speed drivetrain

Great choices all around


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

blidner said:


> Isn't there also a difference of a 10 versus an 11 speed drive train and the tires on the 2 are 3.0 versus 2.8
> 
> So a few more differences
> 
> ...


I don't know how I missed the drivetrain and tires but you're correct


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

all great choices there!

The websites are tough to read
Especially on a phone 

It's a sweet bike. I've ridden one, as had many readers and contributors in this forum and I was impressed


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Lefty- FTW!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

CdaleTony said:


> Lefty- FTW!


This.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

CdaleTony said:


> Lefty- FTW!


Yeah but out of the price range I want to spend. If I wanted to pay that I would trade the bike I have on a Stumpjumper Fattie6 or Bad Habit 1. Either would be a better option if I wasn't buying a 2nd bike and just replacing what I have


----------



## jga013 (Nov 2, 2015)

I was looking at a BOTE2 at the LBS. Looks like it would be a fun bike. Just worried about the low bottom bracket. Any of you owners having issues with excessive pedal strikes? The local trails here are mainly technical single track with a lot of roots and rocks. My current hard tail has a 12.4" BBH and I struggle with that more than I would like. The 12.2" BBH on the BOTE worries me.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

.200" is not going to change your life...


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

I have the BOTE1 and have had a couple of pedal strikes. But nothing excessive. Both times that I recall it was my fault and it would have happened no matter what bike I was on. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Also, 2 has one level higher brakes and 180 rotors front and rear.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

SteveF said:


> I ordered a Beast 2 around New Years and still haven't gotten it...


Spoke to the shop today and the rep found me a BotE-2 and it's on its way! It should arrive later this week. Woot!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

SteveF said:


> Spoke to the shop today and the rep found me a BotE-2 and it's on its way! It should arrive later this week. Woot!


And it arrived yesterday! Wow, once they found one, they sure got it fast. It's waiting on some parts swappage but I did get to take it around the block. With way too much air in the tires, it had a quick, lively feel on broken sidewalk and pavement. I think it's going to be a blast on the trails! Just over 30 pounds stock but I'll hopefully be able to drop some of that with tubeless Rocket Rons. Has anyone tried to convert the house-brand rims that come on the BofE 2 and 3? Just wondering if they are tubeless ready or not. There's nothing on the decals that says so.

Oh, hate the Rockshock handlebar mounted lockout. I'd just take it off but the default on the fork is locked out! That is, without the cable tension from the remote, it's locked instead of open. That seems really stupid to me. Seems to me that if you have a cable break or something on the trail, you want the fork to work not be locked out. I asked the shop to get me a fork-mounted control for it so I can reduce bar clutter. I'm not a racer and I don't see myself locking out the fork very often at all...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

SteveF said:


> Oh, hate the Rockshock handlebar mounted lockout. I'd just take it off but the default on the fork is locked out! That is, without the cable tension from the remote, it's locked instead of open. That seems really stupid to me. Seems to me that if you have a cable break or something on the trail, you want the fork to work not be locked out. I asked the shop to get me a fork-mounted control for it so I can reduce bar clutter. I'm not a racer and I don't see myself locking out the fork very often at all...


Swap in a RCT3 A3 damper and the lockout goes to the stanchion top. You get a metal shim stack compression damping circuit with good small bump compliance and no packing out on fast downhills. You can do it yourself without an oil change. It's drop-in. The part # ends in 270.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

eb1888 said:


> Swap in a RCT3 A3 damper and the lockout goes to the stanchion top. You get a metal shim stack compression damping circuit with good small bump compliance and no packing out on fast downhills. You can do it yourself without an oil change. It's drop-in. The part # ends in 270.


Thanks-I'll hope for a simple switch that can be installed on the top of the fork stantion rather than the cabled remote switch but, failing that, bear this option in mind.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I ordered a BOTE 2 yesterday and it should arrive around the 1st of june. I am adding a dropper post and swapping the tires for Nobby Nics front and Rocket Ron rear plus q-tubes. I am sure i will find something else to change but I think for now thats what I am doing.

I like what eb1888 posted also and will talk to the LBS about that but I will probably try the handlebar mount first but have it in the middle of the bar


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The primary benefit of the RCT3 damper is the metal shimmed damper circuit. You get actual small bump compliance. The stock one doesn't have much. And you get to maintain control on faster downhill sections. The stock one gets overwhelmed and you start grabbing for brakes. I'd check the air side for a couple bottomless tokens also.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

BOTE was delayed so I swapped my order to a Bad Habit 1


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I picked up my BotE-2 on saturday! I'll just live with the fork lockout for now I guess. Will keep that damper upgrade in mind, though, if I don't feel like the fork is performing to my liking.

Didn't have to do much to this one-the parts spec is close to what I'd want it if I had built it from scratch. I had the shop swap the paddle shifter for a gripshifter (I broke my thumb some years ago and can't comfortably use paddle shifters) I put my preferred altbars on there in place of the super-wide stock ones. I might put a 1cm longer stem on but will ride it a while first to be sure. Same for the stock saddle-love the graphics but if my hind end don't like it I'll replace it with a WTB PureV or Volt. Shimano disc brakes are as good as ever-nothing needed there. I might swap to a WolfTooth Elliptical chainring eventually--really like them on my other bikes. But I'll ride the stock one first for a while to see how it goes. 

I thought the stock tires (WTB Bridger) rolled pretty well but the bike was nearly 31 pounds stock, so I replaced them with 3" Rocket Rons, set up tubeless. Took it right down to 28 pounds, which is just fine with me! The house brand rims do come taped from the factory so it was easy to do, though getting the OEM tires off was TOUGH--they're a very tight fit. Had to stand on the sidewall and peel them off an inch at a time until they broke free. 

Haven't had it on the trail yet--Sunday had other plans. But hope to get it dirty tonight right after work! Here's a quick pic in my front yard.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

SteveF said:


> Well, I picked up my BotE-2 on saturday! I'll just live with the fork lockout for now I guess. Will keep that damper upgrade in mind, though, if I don't feel like the fork is performing to my liking.
> 
> Didn't have to do much to this one-the parts spec is close to what I'd want it if I had built it from scratch. I had the shop swap the paddle shifter for a gripshifter (I broke my thumb some years ago and can't comfortably use paddle shifters) I put my preferred altbars on there in place of the super-wide stock ones. I might put a 1cm longer stem on but will ride it a while first to be sure. Same for the stock saddle-love the graphics but if my hind end don't like it I'll replace it with a WTB PureV or Volt. Shimano disc brakes are as good as ever-nothing needed there. I might swap to a WolfTooth Elliptical chainring eventually--really like them on my other bikes. But I'll ride the stock one first for a while to see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike!! Thats what I was trying to get but it was delayed and I am impatient so I went with a Bad Habit. After seeing that I wish I would of waited since I am not sure I needed another full suspension bike


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

SteveF said:


> I'll just live with the fork lockout for now I guess. Will keep that damper upgrade in mind, though, if I don't feel like the fork is performing to my liking.
> 
> I thought the stock tires (WTB Bridger) rolled pretty well but the bike was nearly 31 pounds stock, so I replaced them with 3" Rocket Rons, set up tubeless.
> Haven't had it on the trail yet--Sunday had other plans. But hope to get it dirty tonight right after work! Here's a quick pic in my front yard.


Your tire choice at a low psi may overcome the stock damper's lack of small bump compliance but keep an eye on how it works on a fast bumpy down segment of a hundred+ feet.
Your stock rims are good and wide. I'm not exactly sure what the id is. But it would be good to see how those tires perform at different pressures on those rims.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> Your tire choice at a low psi may overcome the stock damper's lack of small bump compliance but keep an eye on how it works on a fast bumpy down segment of a hundred+ feet.
> Your stock rims are good and wide. I'm not exactly sure what the id is. But it would be good to see how those tires perform at different pressures on those rims.


ID is 44 i believe


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone should start a "Post your Beast" thread.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I'm pretty happy with the way this bike rides and handles--it's about what I expected-quick, responsive, fun, with lots of traction in the corners and on the climbs. I think it's a keeper! I ran the Rocket Rons at a bit over 12psi front/ just under 14 rear and that felt pretty good. The fork seemed fine but I'm not real particular and it wasn't a real bumpy trail to give it an honest test. Jury is still out on the saddle-miss my WTB, and I'm pretty sure I need to swap the cranks for some 170mm length. I've got 170's on all my bikes and have had for years, and the 175s just don't feel right. My buddy snapped a couple of pics:


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Took the Beast out again last night, to a trail that has some rougher and tighter sections. Boy, it's a Cannondale Hard-tail alright, with all the plus's and minus's that implies! This is not a compliant frame--in one section of trail where there are a lot of rocks and roots, I was getting rattled around pretty good until I re-discovered my old, leg-flexing, float over the saddle, hard tail riding style. Sure handles nicely, though. In tight n twisty parts, it went around corners as well as anything I've ridden in recent memory, aided by the plus traction a bit of course. Sometimes it felt like it was going to swap ends on me but I kept it lined up ok. Tweaked my saddle position a bit and the cranks felt better but I think I will still look into swapping for some 170's. Just more comfortable for me. Did find that the dropper post internal routing port in the back of the seat tube is completely open-no plug or anything to keep junk out of your bottom bracket shell! I put a piece of 'lectrical tape over it for now but will have to see if the shop can supply me with a fitted plug.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

SteveF said:


> Took the Beast out again last night, to a trail that has some rougher and tighter sections. Boy, it's a Cannondale Hard-tail alright, with all the plus's and minus's that implies! This is not a compliant frame--in one section of trail where there are a lot of rocks and roots, I was getting rattled around pretty good until I re-discovered my old, leg-flexing, float over the saddle, hard tail riding style. Sure handles nicely, though. In tight n twisty parts, it went around corners as well as anything I've ridden in recent memory, aided by the plus traction a bit of course. Sometimes it felt like it was going to swap ends on me but I kept it lined up ok. Tweaked my saddle position a bit and the cranks felt better but I think I will still look into swapping for some 170's. Just more comfortable for me. Did find that the dropper post internal routing port in the back of the seat tube is completely open-no plug or anything to keep junk out of your bottom bracket shell! I put a piece of 'lectrical tape over it for now but will have to see if the shop can supply me with a fitted plug.


I run 10/13 on my rigid b+ (tubeless) at 185lbs, if that helps smooth things out for ya.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> The primary benefit of the RCT3 damper is the metal shimmed damper circuit. You get actual small bump compliance. The stock one doesn't have much. And you get to maintain control on faster downhill sections. The stock one gets overwhelmed and you start grabbing for brakes. I'd check the air side for a couple bottomless tokens also.


Does the RCT3 damper for the Reba RL fork have the 3 position switch...open, pedal, lock?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

wcoyne said:


> ID is 44 i believe


I was told the stock rims are re-labeled WTB Scrapers.

ID = 45 OD = 50


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Chippertheripper said:


> I run 10/13 on my rigid b+ (tubeless) at 185lbs, if that helps smooth things out for ya.


Thanks, that about what I'm running-I'm maybe a smidge higher. I'll play around with pressure some more (of course) and see how it goes.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I double checked my pressure with the gauge I bought for my fat bike, and I was a bit higher than I thought--around 12.5 front, 14 rear. My floor pump isn't accurate at such low pressures. I dropped it to 10/11 and it was MUCH smoother over roots and such and had tons of grip on corners. I did the same rooty trail that I felt knocked around on last week, and it was much better at these pressures.

Also, I'm standing downslope of the bike in those pictures above--the bike isn't nearly as big for me as it appears, LOL!


----------



## MNIKKILA (Jun 1, 2016)

Just got the Beast last weekend. 
Rode it on some singletrack and it was A LOT OF FUN. 
The dudes at my shop I work at talked me into getting this, my first cannondale, and I'm stoked to ride it.

One thing I was wondering is i'm 6'4" and the xl is maybe a little tall with the standover height but not in my reach. I'm a bigger dude so I'm running it like an all mountain XC machine. So I need to put a longer stem on this thing.

Anyone do that yet? I'm either doing a Thomson 100- 120mm either 0 or -/+ 10 degree rise. Just curious about how that longer reach or larger rise might alter the geometry. 

Additionally for those getting this bike... watch the handlebars. Mine swung over the top tube and scrapped it immediately. 

Look forward to your responses!


----------



## angel.luis.ares (Feb 23, 2009)

i bought the BotE 1 today, read a bit about axle standards and a boost rear hub would have been nice on the bike, but i figured it's a non issue because of the 6mm offset dishing of the wheel, which means extra wheels would have never been "hot-swappable" = instantly not compatible with other bikes


----------



## kneejerk (Dec 30, 2008)

I've gone 27.5+....http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/new-bike-bofe-3-a-1014799.html


----------



## Texas_MTB (Jun 5, 2016)

Just ordered a BOTE1 today in medium. It's on of the last 4 Cannondale has left... they are out of smells. So, if your LBS has them in stock and you want it, you might want to act fast.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

*Lefty Bearing Migration*

Greetings all. Seriously interested in a BOTE1 as a fun/play bike to compliment my SC 5010 and Spesh Epic.

But, I'm still not overly convinced about the Lefty. The one and only Lefty I ever owned was the 100mm XLR version on a 2012 carbon Scalpel.

The fork performance was absolutely amazing, the reliability was awful at best.

After a few months, bearing migration would start after 2-3 rides, and it would collapse completely if I let it go to far, so I would have to reset them at least 1X per week, and each ride was spent wondering if it would last. The RS lockout failed twice and ultimately the bearing liners split and I had to send the fork in for rebuild once.

Never saw water or mud, and the best I got from the shop was "some Lefty's are better than others". Of the dozens of forks I've owned since I started racing in 1993, none have required that level of "routine" maintenance.

Rightfully so I didn't keep it for long, and haven't owned another since.

Is there any indications that reliability has improved enough to warrant trying it again?

Given the larger tires/mass I feel like it may be asking even more of the Lefty and it's a little concerning.


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

find out from my LBS That for 2017 Cannondale will keep the same models just changing year! So you will see the same colors / bikes BOTE 1,2, 3....So nothing new...and by the way. ..if you are worried about not getting one...well...they have tons in stock...probably that's why they won t offer anything new...so many left in stock! 
Kinda disappointed since I like the BOTE with the lefty but...no internal cables routing, no boost rear. ..I don't know. ..I'm looking at the new konas and Scott. ..
What do you guys think?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Well cannondale, and I believe this to be true across the board, does not support boost because they have their proprietary SI spacing.

Internal cabling is not a game changer. My hand made lenz and foes both have external cabling and I have no complaints

I rode the beast of the east and loved it

I expect to own one soon enough! Or a bad habit - a carbon bad habit


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt answer. Did you try the 1? I'm interested to know about the lefty fork on the BOTE 1.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I did ride the 1 on some pretty Rocky and rooty New England trails 

I thought it performed great

I formerly owned a scalpel and have had good experience with the lefty

The scalpel was too race oriented a bike for me

The boe 1 has much better geometry for my riding 

Any good shop should give you a chance to ride one on your trails


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Yed, it would be nice to test ride one before buying it..
I noticed the bike comes with 3" tires instead of 2.8. 
Any noticeable differenice between the two? Probably weight, I was thinking about lighter schvalbe 2.8...would be a good upgrade.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

The Bridgers are nice tires

I have a set ready to go - well that and a trail boss

Not as tires are created equal - some of better rolling resistance 

I personally like 3 to 3.25. Once you get them rolling they are great. Currently running rocket rons in. 27.5 x 3 and chupabara 29 x 3

Embrace the semi fat
It's awesome


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Yed, it would be nice to test ride one before buying it..
I noticed the bike comes with 3" tires instead of 2.8. 
Any noticeable differenice between the two? Probably weight, I was thinking about lighter schvalbe 2.8...would be a good upgrade.


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Any difference between riding a 27.5 plus and 29 plus?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I sent you a pm
I don't want to hijack the thread


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Can anyone with a BOTE tell me what the actual BB width and crank length is? No one local to me has anything in stock for me to review. Thanks!


----------



## Texas_MTB (Jun 5, 2016)

It's a BB30 and 175mm, the BB is a little low for my terrain... I wish with the name they had also brought back the extra high BB.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Texas_MTB said:


> It's a BB30 and 175mm, the BB is a little low for my terrain... I wish with the name they had also brought back the extra high BB.


Thanks...I was hoping to find out the width. I know it's a BB30 but 68, 73 or 83? The new FS-i have the same 'Ai' frame designation, but are 83mm. I know the diff between PF30 and BB30 (currently have bikes with both)...but I'm wondering if I'm stuck with the BOTE crank if the BB shell is 83mm...


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

cru_jones said:


> Thanks...I was hoping to find out the width. I know it's a BB30 but 68, 73 or 83? The new FS-i have the same 'Ai' frame designation, but are 83mm. I know the diff between PF30 and BB30 (currently have bikes with both)...but I'm wondering if I'm stuck with the BOTE crank if the BB shell is 83mm...
> 
> View attachment 1087480


Can't you just flip the bike upside down and measure it?


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

tfinator said:


> Can't you just flip the bike upside down and measure it?


I don't have access to one without ordering through my LBS, that's why I was wondering if anyone on this thread that has one (or access to one) could measure.

175mm cranks are a dealbreaker for me, and 165mm are limited to XT/RF. I've easily adapted both to BB30/PF30 frames over the years, but only on 68/73mm BB...


----------



## Texas_MTB (Jun 5, 2016)

Unfortunately, I think you're stuck. It is indeed 83mm.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

The small comes with 170 arms, 175 from the medium up though. Like you, I prefer 170s and tried to get an OEM set for my medium from the shop or from Cannondale but it wasn't happening. I started a thread about other crank options in the Cannondale forum-there may be some info there of use to you: http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/bofe-2-coming-1003898.html

FWIW, I'm riding it with the 175's AND an Absolute Black oval ring and the combination is working pretty well for me.


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm looking for a bike like this. Right now I have my eyes on the Norco Torrent but would love to know if anyone could compare the BOTE to the Torrent. I'm looking for something that can handle some bashing and dh runs.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

RGMTB said:


> I'm looking for a bike like this. Right now I have my eyes on the Norco Torrent but would love to know if anyone could compare the BOTE to the Torrent. I'm looking for something that can handle some bashing and dh runs.


I'd guess the Torrent would suit your needs better. It features a more slack angled head-tube/trail geometry. The BotE is a bit steeper/cross country comparatively. That appealed to me for my use-I like a snappy bike, but it wouldn't be my first choice for bash/dh riding...


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

SteveF said:


> I'd guess the Torrent would suit your needs better. It features a more slack angled head-tube/trail geometry. The BotE is a bit steeper/cross country comparatively. That appealed to me for my use-I like a snappy bike, but it wouldn't be my first choice for bash/dh riding...


Thank you very much. This is kind of what I was thinking but glad to get some info from others.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had several Lefty bikes & currently have a Fat Caad 1. I'm thinking of getting the BOTE 1 or 2 as well. The Lefty is awesome, but all of Cannondale's proprietary stuff gets frustrating at times. Anyone ride both or have an opinion on the 1 vs. 2? Having a hard time justifying the extra $ (I would sell the dropper post on the 1/don't want it). Are the WTB rims lighter? I like the stock lockout of the Reba on the 2. I've ridden the 2 but haven't ridden the 1.


----------



## pressendye (Oct 31, 2008)

Clobber said:


> I have had several Lefty bikes & currently have a Fat Caad 1. I'm thinking of getting the BOTE 1 or 2 as well. The Lefty is awesome, but all of Cannondale's proprietary stuff gets frustrating at times. Anyone ride both or have an opinion on the 1 vs. 2? Having a hard time justifying the extra $ (I would sell the dropper post on the 1/don't want it). Are the WTB rims lighter? I like the stock lockout of the Reba on the 2. I've ridden the 2 but haven't ridden the 1.


I have a 1. If I was buying again, I'd get a 2. Why-

1) I am a lefty fan, but the negative spring went on mine (common problem). Fixed and re-tuned by TF Tuned under warranty, but it feels stictiony now. The Reba on the 2 will give you no such problems.

2) WTB Scraper rims ding so easily. Also 3 x snapped spokes (perhaps because of this). Heavier rims on the 2. Weight equals strength!

3) WTB Bridger tyres, ditto- tore holes in the sidewalls of both. Now fitted with Nobby Nics- much better.

4) Hubs are chocolate. Despite maintenance, my rear is dead after 900 miles. Ordered Easton Arc 45 / Dt Swiss 350 build to replace it.

Apart from all that, I love the bike. Fast up and down. Just go tubeless early- the tubes weigh a ton.


----------



## sierraoffroad (May 14, 2014)

hey everyone dumb question here: can i fit a 27.5 x 2.4 tire on my BOTE 2? i know why would i want to do that? because a cheap tire around the 30.00 range is easier on the wallet for adding studs for ice riding. here in the northeast I have a lot of ice under the snow. grip studs do not work well on the bridger tires when ice is covered with snow. I use sheetmetal screws on my pugsley with great success. all i need is a cheap tire to hold 150 screws or so for ice grip.

has anyone tried this tire and will it fit the stock rims on the bike??
https://www.amazon.com/Panaracer-Fa...f=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Jesse M. Hess (Jan 22, 2016)

*BB30 on a 83mm wide BB frame is creaking.*

It's been creaking for a while now and I have had the LBM replace the bearings three times. The shell is worn out. I can now pull the bearings out by hand. I purchased the 73mm Wheels BB30 to external Shimano kit before I realized it was an 83mm wide BB. Well, it's not long enough to screw togeather. So, do I get a machine shop to cut down my BB to the standard 73mm so the Wheels adaptor will work or is there another option I don't know about? With it being external bearings, it will end up being the same width as it is now and work, I think. 

Please Help.

And as far as I know, nobody else makes an adaptor for a BB30 that is 83mm wide.


----------



## kneejerk (Dec 30, 2008)

I would contact Cannondale and let them know about your Woe's! The lifetime warranty should help with that issue! If not, then don't buy a Cdale again, and bash them for it!!

but, you can usually quill a loose bearing fit with some help with Loctite!



Jesse M. Hess said:


> It's been creaking for a while now and I have had the LBM replace the bearings three times. The shell is worn out. I can now pull the bearings out by hand. I purchased the 73mm Wheels BB30 to external Shimano kit before I realized it was an 83mm wide BB. Well, it's not long enough to screw togeather. So, do I get a machine shop to cut down my BB to the standard 73mm so the Wheels adaptor will work or is there another option I don't know about? With it being external bearings, it will end up being the same width as it is now and work, I think.
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> And as far as I know, nobody else makes an adaptor for a BB30 that is 83mm wide.


----------



## brianmbremer (Jul 31, 2018)

Can someone tell me what the small black square/bracket above the bottom bracket on the right side of the seat tube is on the Beast of the East? Is this a mounting bracket for some kind of power/cadence meter? I can upload a photo if needed but I bet someone knows. Thanks!


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Front derailer mount*

It's the mount for a direct mount front derailer if you wanted to add one.


----------



## brianmbremer (Jul 31, 2018)

Ahh! Funny how with the single ring up front it didn't even cross my mind. Thanks!


----------



## bmobuell (Jan 31, 2018)

nearly every time I've had creaking, its the spider ring lock nut. You need a special too to remove (after taking the axle out).
Then remove the lock ring and spider-ring. Clean it all from dirt and oil.
Apply new locktight to the threads and re-install spider ring and lock-ring.
Has always worked!



Jesse M. Hess said:


> It's been creaking for a while now and I have had the LBM replace the bearings three times. The shell is worn out. I can now pull the bearings out by hand. I purchased the 73mm Wheels BB30 to external Shimano kit before I realized it was an 83mm wide BB. Well, it's not long enough to screw togeather. So, do I get a machine shop to cut down my BB to the standard 73mm so the Wheels adaptor will work or is there another option I don't know about? With it being external bearings, it will end up being the same width as it is now and work, I think.
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> And as far as I know, nobody else makes an adaptor for a BB30 that is 83mm wide.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

I've had creaking with my BB and even after I had replaced it came back... Turns out it was actually a combination of my PF30, Spider/Chainring (like stated above). I tore all that cannondale Si crap out and replaced with a new SRAM XO Carbon Cranks and it's silent again (for now). If you have a press fit bottom bracket - it will eventually start creaking. do yourself a favor and buy the Wheels Manufacturing screw in replacement.


----------

